# My Glossy Black Pinklegs



## mickiem (Jul 19, 2017)

A little history here. I have pursued Pinklegs for quite a long time. I was able to acquire a mature pair in April. I was thrilled. The male was very weak when they arrived and unfortunately died a few days later. The female went underground and stayed there. I didn't see evidence of her coming up at all. But the enclosure was set up with fresh substrate so I knew I had done all I could for her.

She had been under for two months and I was getting ready to leave for a 3 week holiday so I gently dug to check on her. I found her in a brooding cell on a ton of eggs. I was excited (to say the least) but I knew the eggs could be duds.

Today I checked the enclosure and first I noticed tunnels so I was glad she was active again. But then I saw two tiny babies. I am over the moon. I have absolutely no experience with this species so this will be a learning curve for me.

Happy dance!

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 2


----------



## Lain (Jul 19, 2017)

Congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## Hermes (Jul 19, 2017)

Congrats man! I've been searching for this species in the American hobby for years, I had a female a loooong time ago but I lost her and most of my collection to a parasitic mite infestation. Hope all goes well!


----------



## keks (Jul 20, 2017)

Congratulations to your surprise-offspring, they are cute ^^. Now I ask google about this species .


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 20, 2017)

Are you going to put any up for sale anytime? I have been looking for this species. They will be gone quick. By the way, this species larvae are very hardy and can grow to two inches in nine months with good feeding. There should be at least a hundred more of them, so have a lot of food in the cage for them! 

Good luck!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## mickiem (Jul 20, 2017)

keks said:


> Congratulations to your surprise-offspring, they are cute ^^. Now I ask google about this species .


From what I have seen, you shouldn't have much problem obtaining them.  The are very scarce in the US, though.  An easy species to keep, I have heard and fun because they are arboreal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem (Jul 20, 2017)

Hermes said:


> Congrats man! I've been searching for this species in the American hobby for years, I had a female a loooong time ago but I lost her and most of my collection to a parasitic mite infestation. Hope all goes well!


Yikes about the parasites!  What kind was it, how did you know and did you discover it too late to do anything, or was there anything you could have done?  That is such a nightmare for me.  I quarantine new things but I am not sure that would even help.


----------



## mickiem (Jul 20, 2017)

Timothy Brinkley said:


> Are you going to put any up for sale anytime? I have been looking for this species. They will be gone quick. By the way, this species larvae are very hardy and can grow to two inches in nine months with good feeding. There should be at least a hundred more of them, so have a lot of food in the cage for them!
> 
> Good luck!


I wouldn't sell anything before it was stable; a few inches or so.  My AGBs are only 10 months, but at 2" I wouldn't be concerned about shipping them.  That said, I have a long way to get the Pinklegs to that level of maturity!

Good to know they grow fast.  I have heard they are fairly hardy.  Other aboreal species that I keep are doing well.    When I dug for her, I saw at least 100 eggs, so fingers crossed they were viable.  Thanks for your input!  I'll post progress here and will remember you asked for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andee (Jul 20, 2017)

Are arboreal millipedes like actually arboreal? climb trees and such? That'd be so amazing to have <3

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## keks (Jul 20, 2017)

mickiem said:


> From what I have seen, you shouldn't have much problem obtaining them.  The are very scarce in the US, though.  An easy species to keep, I have heard and fun because they are arboreal.


At the moment I have shopping-stop . But they are on my list. I have an empty terrarium 60 cm x 40 cm x 70 (?) cm  that I want to set up for arboreal millipedes . 

I wish you the best for all eggs and pedelings. I always enjoy your postings .


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 20, 2017)

Andee said:


> Are arboreal millipedes like actually arboreal? climb trees and such? That'd be so amazing to have <3


Yes, there are arboreal millipedes in nature that you will never find on the ground, only in brush and in trees, but in captivity they do fine in a terrestrial habitat.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 20, 2017)

mickiem said:


> I wouldn't sell anything before it was stable; a few inches or so.  My AGBs are only 10 months, but at 2" I wouldn't be concerned about shipping them.  That said, I have a long way to get the Pinklegs to that level of maturity!
> 
> Good to know they grow fast.  I have heard they are fairly hardy.  Other aboreal species that I keep are doing well.    When I dug for her, I saw at least 100 eggs, so fingers crossed they were viable.  Thanks for your input!  I'll post progress here and will remember you asked for them.


Thanks! I'll be watching!


----------



## Andee (Jul 20, 2017)

Omg I love that <3


----------



## mickiem (Jul 20, 2017)

Andee said:


> Are arboreal millipedes like actually arboreal? climb trees and such? That'd be so amazing to have <3


I think most arboreal species still go underground to breed or molt, but they do hang out in the trees a lot.  I have T. aoutii and as babies, they stayed under most of the time but they are starting to climb a bit.  I have adult AGBs and they stay under more than topside.  Sometimes they coil up on a log, but still stay under mostly.  I think the Pinklegs might be even more arboreal.  Not sure what draws them to  the tree or the substrate.  Still learning!  I think the _Narceus americanus_ are often found in trees.


----------



## Andee (Jul 20, 2017)

I have to start adding arboreals soon, after I get my current species I am searching for. 

AGBs I could not imagine being super arboreal and makes sense what you explain their behavior being as since they are so huge.


----------



## mickiem (Jul 20, 2017)

Andee said:


> I have to start adding arboreals soon, after I get my current species I am searching for.
> 
> AGBs I could not imagine being super arboreal and makes sense what you explain their behavior being as since they are so huge.


But their legs are like long strands of super-Velcro. They could certainly hang on!


----------



## Andee (Jul 20, 2017)

I haven't come in contact with an AGB since I was a little girl, no one kept them around me when they were being imported and now they aren't.


----------



## Hermes (Jul 21, 2017)

mickiem said:


> Yikes about the parasites!  What kind was it, how did you know and did you discover it too late to do anything, or was there anything you could have done?  That is such a nightmare for me.  I quarantine new things but I am not sure that would even help.


I found it a little too late, I only saw them when I took a macro photo of one of my millipedes, and then I did it for all of them and found the mites everywhere. I treated them by filling a cup up with a small amount of water, and gently shaking the cup to remove the mites. It removed them, but most of the millipedes were too far gone at that point. All I have left of my original collection is my AGB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andee (Jul 21, 2017)

It's so sad because most ways we treat mites for other animals it can't be used often for insects.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hisserdude (Jul 21, 2017)

Awesome man, congrats on the babies! Hope they all do well for you! 



mickiem said:


> T. aoutii


Wait, I wasn't aware this species was in US culture!? Have people bred them here, and do you have enough to attempt breeding yours?


----------



## mickiem (Jul 22, 2017)

Hisserdude said:


> Awesome man, congrats on the babies! Hope they all do well for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I wasn't aware this species was in US culture!? Have people bred them here, and do you have enough to attempt breeding yours?


I got them as 1" babies. Quite a slow start. I have had them just over a year and they are close to 4". Skinny species.  They are probably too young to sex reliably but I'm fairly certain I have two females and one male.  I have contacted the seller with questions about their source but I don't get many answers.  He is unsure if he will be able to get more.  I love them!  They have very long striped legs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Jul 22, 2017)

mickiem said:


> I got them as 1" babies. Quite a slow start. I have had them just over a year and they are close to 4". Skinny species.  They are probably too young to sex reliably but I'm fairly certain I have two females and one male.  I have contacted the seller with questions about their source but I don't get many answers.  He is unsure if he will be able to get more.  I love them!  They have very long striped legs.


Well keep us updated on them, really hope you can breed them!  One of these days I'm gonna have to get into the millipede hobby, right now I don't have enough rotten wood at my disposal, but one day...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andee (Jul 22, 2017)

I am getting a species right now that I have been searching for, for ages, this will technically be my first real jump into the hobby. I am making a relatively good substrate but am not 100% positive. I would love some input from @mickiem ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem (Jul 22, 2017)

Hisserdude said:


> Well keep us updated on them, really hope you can breed them!  One of these days I'm gonna have to get into the millipede hobby, right now I don't have enough rotten wood at my disposal, but one day...


They seem to be very sturdy.  I thought you were already a millipeep!  I have an abundance of rotten wood; I'll share.


----------



## mickiem (Jul 22, 2017)

Andee said:


> I am getting a species right now that I have been searching for, for ages, this will technically be my first real jump into the hobby. I am making a relatively good substrate but am not 100% positive. I would love some input from @mickiem ?


You flatter me!  There are lot's of good recipes out there.  I tagged you in a post where I put my "recipe".  What species are you getting?  I'm excited!


----------



## Andee (Jul 22, 2017)

I am getting my long sought after pillipine grey-blue millipedes. I have found someone who has a small amount and is selling them. They definitely hurt the pocket book (even at his reduced price) but will be so worth it in the end because I have been searching for these guys for years, just always seem to miss them. I have been thinking about doing an all natural compost soil like you did, I also plan to mix in some coco coir, some moss (though I was thinking about putting some layers up top), and I will be collecting some local safe oak leaves and rotted oak and using most of this after pastuerization. Still not sure on sand or calcium...?


----------



## Hisserdude (Jul 22, 2017)

mickiem said:


> They seem to be very sturdy.  I thought you were already a millipeep!  I have an abundance of rotten wood; I'll share.


That's good to hear, good luck with them!  

Well I've got a culture that consists of two different tiny Julid species, but I'm not sure that _really_ makes me a millipeep lol! I've certainly done a lot of reading up on them though, I own Orin's "Millipeds in Captivity", and have read lots of threads on multiple forums about keeping them. The one really cool millipede species I've kept were those _Motyxia_ cf. _tiemanni_, those were awesome! Sadly the eggs mine produced never hatched, nor did anyone else's... 

Aww thanks lol! I'm really trying to make a whole bunch of fermented sawdust for some wood eating invertebrates, as it's more sustainable and cost effective for me than buying wood from others. I've made some before, but this time around I'm having a HUGE amount of trouble getting the mixture to do anything that constitutes fermentation!  Of course this had to happen the one time I try to ferment a large batch... I had to buy some rotten wood from a friend recently for my _Pyrophorus_ click beetles because I can't get the dang stuff to rot!


----------



## mickiem (Jul 22, 2017)

+


Andee said:


> I am getting my long sought after pillipine grey-blue millipedes. I have found someone who has a small amount and is selling them. They definitely hurt the pocket book (even at his reduced price) but will be so worth it in the end because I have been searching for these guys for years, just always seem to miss them. I have been thinking about doing an all natural compost soil like you did, I also plan to mix in some coco coir, some moss (though I was thinking about putting some layers up top), and I will be collecting some local safe oak leaves and rotted oak and using most of this after pastuerization. Still not sure on sand or calcium...?


I put bird grit in my substrate mix and I also grind up a few cuttlefish bones.  I recently found a ground oyster shell and I will add that as well.  I am sure you know this, but Philippine Blues need extra calcium.  I have a salt shaker with ground cuttlefish bone (and now I will add the ground oyster shell) and I sprinkle the top of their enclosure once a week.  I usually keep sphagnum moss at one end of the enclosure (the end I spray).  I boil it first.


----------



## Andee (Jul 22, 2017)

That's great to know, I will definitely add the calcium then! I have plenty of things to use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 8, 2017)

How are the Black Pink Legs coming along? How big are they now? Hope you're able to breed them again in the near future!

Thanks


----------



## feelahthetigress (Aug 8, 2017)

[QUOTE/]Aww thanks lol! I'm really trying to make a whole bunch of fermented sawdust for some wood eating invertebrates, as it's more sustainable and cost effective for me than buying wood from others. I've made some before, but this time around I'm having a HUGE amount of trouble getting the mixture to do anything that constitutes fermentation!  Of course this had to happen the one time I try to ferment a large batch... I had to buy some rotten wood from a friend recently for my _Pyrophorus_ click beetles because I can't get the dang stuff to rot![/QUOTE]

I keep my fermenting sawdust in tubs on top of the dryer...I think the heat may help.  Really, though, I just keep it there because it's a convenient empty space - if the warmth helps, then that's a happy accident.


----------



## mickiem (Aug 8, 2017)

Timothy Brinkley said:


> How are the Black Pink Legs coming along? How big are they now? Hope you're able to breed them again in the near future!
> 
> Thanks


They are slow growers!  I have no idea how many there are; I haven't seen more than a few at a time.  I am cautious not to dig in the substrate.  After a month or two I will feel better about digging a little.  I am so curious, its killing me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redmont (Aug 8, 2017)

Man I would love some pink legs one day I though mrcrackerpants used to sell them I could be mistaken, but I though he had a fairly large colony of them. I wonder why he doesn't sell them any more?


----------



## mickiem (Aug 9, 2017)

Redmont said:


> Man I would love some pink legs one day I though mrcrackerpants used to sell them I could be mistaken, but I though he had a fairly large colony of them. I wonder why he doesn't sell them any more?


I think he still has them, just none ready for sale. @MrCrackerpants


----------



## mickiem (Aug 25, 2017)

So this is twice as big as the last baby pic. Lots of legs  I also saw a tiny pedeling so maybe she had two clutches?  The mamma comes up and eats everything I offer.  She's ravenous from all that egg production

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Redmont (Aug 25, 2017)

When they get to selling size like a inch or 2 I'd love to buy some, or trade


----------



## mickiem (Aug 26, 2017)

Redmont said:


> When they get to selling size like a inch or 2 I'd love to buy some, or trade


I'm expecting if all goes well they should grow large enough by May.  That is if they mature and there are lots.  I think there are over 100 right now; we'll see how many make it to adulthood.


----------



## Redmont (Aug 26, 2017)

Awesome, pm me when your ready to sell or trade


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 26, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## mickiem (Aug 26, 2017)

Redmont said:


> When they get to selling size like a inch or 2 I'd love to buy some, or trade


What kind of millipede species do you have?


----------



## Redmont (Aug 26, 2017)

None as of right now, I have a 40 gallon tank that I want to put some AGB's from wards in


----------



## mickiem (Aug 26, 2017)

Redmont said:


> None as of right now, I have a 40 gallon tank that I want to put some AGB's from wards in


Good luck!  They are awesome to keep.


----------



## DubiaW (Aug 26, 2017)

That's great!


----------



## SlugPod (Aug 26, 2017)

Awesome! I really hope they do well for you and you can continue breeding them.


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 26, 2017)

Can you PM me too? I'd try to breed them and keep this species alive in the hobby. Good luck! Keep it going!

Thanks


----------



## mickiem (Aug 27, 2017)

Timothy Brinkley said:


> Can you PM me too? I'd try to breed them and keep this species alive in the hobby. Good luck! Keep it going!
> 
> Thanks


Yes!  It is premature, but I will look back through this post when/ if I have some to sell.  From what I am hearing, they should grow fast and I think I will have some to sell in May (ish).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redmont (Aug 27, 2017)

Can't wait I've wanted this species for a long time and it seams like a lot of people don't have them for sale


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 27, 2017)

mickiem said:


> Yes!  It is premature, but I will look back through this post when/ if I have some to sell.  From what I am hearing, they should grow fast and I think I will have some to sell in May (ish).


Thanks so much!



Redmont said:


> Can't wait I've wanted this species for a long time and it seams like a lot of people don't have them for sale


Not very many people breed this species as it is not imported anymore, so it is vitally important to keeping this species in the hobby that everyone who keeps these attempt to breed them (thankfully its not hard).

Thanks


----------



## mickiem (Aug 27, 2017)

I will do all I can to keep these available in the hobby. I would love to know if they leave me that they will be in a breeding group.  I am almost certain though, I won't be able to sex them for a few years. That's a conundrum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Redmont (Aug 27, 2017)

I will definitely be doing my best to breed these if I get them from you, if I get at least a few from you that would ensure that I get a few males and females, how many adults do you currently have?


----------



## mickiem (Aug 27, 2017)

Redmont said:


> I will definitely be doing my best to breed these if I get them from you, if I get at least a few from you that would ensure that I get a few males and females, how many adults do you currently have?


Only one!  I got a mature pair and the male died shortly after.  The female stayed under for a few months and I finally decided to check on her.  She was brooding a huge nest of eggs.  I knew they could be duds, but a few months later I stated seeing the pedelings.  So it was sort of a happy accident.  She seems to be the same care as my _A. gigas_ are.  But I have very little experience with Pinklegs, truth be told.  I have lots of baby AGB's that are doing well, so I'll just keep on doing what I do!


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 27, 2017)

Redmont said:


> I will definitely be doing my best to breed these if I get them from you, if I get at least a few from you that would ensure that I get a few males and females, how many adults do you currently have?


Same here, as long as I get a male and a female, I'll be trying to breed them to the best of my ability.


----------



## mickiem (Sep 4, 2017)

Adorable!  This is a GBP on a slice of zucchini. It's a small zucchini; about 2" in diameter. They are growing....

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## mickiem (Sep 26, 2017)

Wow!  The babies are about an inch long, they are growing really fast.  I only saw five though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## mickiem (Oct 19, 2017)

Since I got these, I have babied them  I’ve never really handled her but tonight she was on the surface so we hung out together for a bit.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## mickiem (Oct 19, 2017)

She’s a cutie.  She was happy to crawl around for a while

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## mickiem (Oct 19, 2017)

Look at those legs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Andee (Oct 20, 2017)

She seems to enjoy socialization, she reminds me of Kiwi.


----------



## emplosion (Oct 20, 2017)

Wow, she is absolutely stunning to look at. Congrats on all those little ones. Definitely going to check this thread often for your updates.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Oct 20, 2017)

I had a single male of this species who came with slight shipping damage which presumably lead to a prolapse, so sadly I lost him. I would love to keep one again they are an amazing species, good luck with the babies!


----------



## mickiem (Oct 20, 2017)

Andee said:


> She seems to enjoy socialization, she reminds me of Kiwi.


She was very curious to explore.  She is so sweet!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andee (Oct 20, 2017)

Kiwi is like that. He doesn't mind being out because it means going to a new place! How exciting XD


----------



## Arthroverts (Oct 20, 2017)

How cool! Looking forward to getting some of my own one of these days! Do these like to "chew" on your fingers like Orthoporus sp. do?

Thanks


----------



## mickiem (Oct 20, 2017)

I think they all do!  She was chewing a little. Sweet little pinches.


----------



## mickiem (Oct 23, 2017)

They are starting to get a little color.  They are just as shiny as the adults From the very start


----------



## mickiem (Jan 3, 2018)

These guys stay under almost always.  When I lift a piece of food, in other species I find a pile of babies beneath it.  Not here!  They don’t seem to hang out together and they stay deeper than most.  I thought there were 6 in this photo but I’m only seeing 3 now.  It’s hard to tell in this photo, but the one nearest the top is half the length and width of the others.  I think if I dug, I would find bigger ones.  I saw some a month ago, larger a with more color.  Watching these grow is like watching paint dry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Jan 3, 2018)

Growing that slowly eh? Anyway, there looking good!


----------



## Sadie11 (Jan 7, 2018)

Mickie, were the larger ones that you saw a month ago the same color as these, or were they darker?


----------



## mickiem (Jan 7, 2018)

Sadie11 said:


> Mickie, were the larger ones that you saw a month ago the same color as these, or were they darker?


They were darker so I think older.  I only saw two, but I didn't dig.  I don't think I have very many and I haven't seen mama for a few months.  She stays under laying eggs and as far as I know it was the first time she's ever laid eggs.  So I think she's a young mama.   It just seems like there are a few born (hatched ) every few weeks.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Sadie11 (Jan 7, 2018)

That is just awesome!!


----------



## davehuth (Feb 11, 2018)

mickiem said:


> These guys stay under almost always.  When I lift a piece of food, in other species I find a pile of babies beneath it.  Not here!  They don’t seem to hang out together and they stay deeper than most.  I thought there were 6 in this photo but I’m only seeing 3 now.  It’s hard to tell in this photo, but the one nearest the top is half the length and width of the others.  I think if I dug, I would find bigger ones.  I saw some a month ago, larger a with more color.  Watching these grow is like watching paint dry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta say, these are looking great!


----------



## mickiem (Apr 18, 2018)

Here’s mama with 2 babies  neither of these is the oldest or youngest  I saw a few with just a few legs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem (Apr 18, 2018)

One of the older babies with mamma.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthroverts (Apr 19, 2018)

Looking Good!


----------



## Sadie11 (Apr 19, 2018)

Put me in line on whatever waiting list there is for some of these please!! That's IF you plan on letting some go. I love them!


----------

